

Web Filters Cause Name Change for a Magazine  - michael_dorfman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/25/business/media/25history.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
First reported here via the National Post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051497>

Some discussion there, although not a lot.

------
gkoberger
It seems to me that the new name might be a bit too generic, and will cause
Internet-related issues of its own. "Canada's history" has 11 million hits on
Google already- it won't be easy to make their magazine findable.

Admittedly, though, they didn't have a top spot on Google for the only-
slightly-less-generic name "The Beaver," either, so maybe it's not a huge
deal.

~~~
eru
But they can get first spot for "The magazine formerly known as the beaver".

------
ilamont
PaidContent.org used to run some sort of macro on their email newsletters
which added special characters to all suspect words in order to defeat
recipients' spam filters ("free" --> "fr^ee", etc.). They stopped doing it
last year, though.

